# Accurate estimate



## Ea-partner (Mar 26, 2019)

Hello guys I want to figure out Accurate way to perform an estimate In commercial account Either by square foot or acre Right now I get in $75 an hour The company supply me we Magic salt I know perfectly how to get the job done With any piece of equipment The price is killing me


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Are you a partner, subcontractor, employee?


You contradicted yourself too, you said you know how to get the job done perfectly with any piece of equipment, then said the price is killing you. That’s not perfect then.

Anyone can push water across a parking lot, you need to be both a good businessman and a good operator. 

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Ea-partner (Mar 26, 2019)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Are you a partner, subcontractor, employee?
> 
> You contradicted yourself too, you said you know how to get the job done perfectly with any piece of equipment, then said the price is killing you. That's not perfect then.
> 
> ...


I've been working for somebody else As a supervisor My strongest is heavy equipment After 24 years I think is time for me to split and go in my own Pricing the job This werehave difficulties


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

75.00 an hour for heavy equipment that you supply?


----------



## Ea-partner (Mar 26, 2019)

dieselss said:


> 75.00 an hour for heavy equipment that you supply?


the company pay my $75 an hr I use my truck and plow is time to split need some help to do a Estimate


----------



## Ea-partner (Mar 26, 2019)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Are you a partner, subcontractor, employee?
> 
> You contradicted yourself too, you said you know how to get the job done perfectly with any piece of equipment, then said the price is killing you. That's not perfect then.
> 
> ...


 Don't agree It's not about pushing water or snow is about doing it efficiently , Keep up with a storm I am working for somebody else for 20+ year running 5 big account an 15 guy This is the only part of this business Did I don't know how to estimated


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ea-partner said:


> the company pay my $75 an hr I use my truck and plow is time to split need some help to do a Estimate


Ok, so you're leaving the company and doing your own thing. Cool.
I don't like to price jobs by the hour, because then I have no will to become more efficient as I'll be making less money unless I hike the price up. When I'm pricing a job, figuring my costs and such, I can come pretty close to estimating how long it will take to service the property. 
I enjoy plowing, but I like salting better just be smart about it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm not even going to attempt to read or understand it until it's written in English with proper grammar and punctuation marks.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ea-partner said:


> Hello guys I want to figure out Accurate way to perform an estimate In commercial account Either by square foot or acre Right now I get in $75 an hour The company supply me we Magic salt I know perfectly how to get the job done With any piece of equipment The price is killing me


 I'm thinking you need to know your costs before you look for any advise on bidding. Pricing is different in different regions. If you been subbing you should know how long something should take you to complete.

If you don't know how to calculate your cost and put a reasonable profit I would seek help on how to make that happen first, no shame in that.


----------

